# Zniper rest - I’m struggling a bit :/



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Check for vane contact (lipstick on the plastic vanes) and then, look for smear marks on the wire. Adjust the magnetic sensitivity for a lighter hold, and see if that cleans up things.


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

I've gone back to the ZT rest and will tune in some heavier points and then will come back and try the Zniper again. I love the fact that the Zniper makes no buzzing or rattling sound at the shot. I'm sure I will get it working for me with a bit of time and patience. I'll lipstick some of my plastic vanes and see what that shows


----------

